# Used Woodworking Books,cheap $4.00 /Read Books



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is some info for any one interested
I found one site to buy Used Woodworking Books,with free shipping,books are in 3, 5, 6 ,dollar range,some higher , There are other sites ,but this one is free ship.
http://www.thriftbooks.com/AdvancedSearchResult.aspx?tt=&ta=&tk=woodworking&ti=&tp=&tmi=&tmx=&idSite=9999&idQuality=10&page=1&pagesize=10


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellent site. Can't beat the free shipping.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I picked up a copy of "Garrett Wade Book of Woodworking Tools" for $4.01 with free shipping… Thanks for the link.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

great site, thanks!


----------



## MashMaster (Feb 12, 2011)

picked up a couple of books including a kids woodworking book for my son and I.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm glade this was helpful ,if you find a book you want , it beats ,20 or 30 bucks for a new one, that otherwise you might get at all


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Pretty soon most of the books will be electronic. It is amazing the changes we are seeing.


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Great link thanks!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

READ BOOKS,available in hardback, digital,and Paperback


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you for the link Bubinga 
this I will use …. they even sent worldwide cheap

take care
Dennis


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet !!! Thanks !!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I recieved mine in the mail yesterday. Exactly as promised. A copy of "The Garrett Wade book of Woodworking tools". It was $4.01 with Free Shipping.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

WOO - HOO! I love books! Thanks for the link, I now have several on the way. BTW, if you enter "furniture" in the advanced search, lots of cool titles come up. I'm partial to colonial style, and they had plenty of subjects.

I don't know how do do a link, but EdwardRHamilton is another great place to get books.


----------



## Blisswoodshop (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice, Thanks for sharing the links.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I got 3 in the mail the other day, all in great shape. Thanks for the link.


----------

